# What do YOU feed your shrimp?



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Reply to this thread with what you feed your shrimp. I've been feeding my shrimp Hikari but they don't seem to enjoy it too much. Whatever it may be, reply this to this thread, tell me the results and why you continue to use it!


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

I feed my shrimp in three ways:

1st: Hikari flakes (mostly for the guppys there) mostly because there is only a male and female shrimp there for now.

2nd: some veggi tablets which have in them a colony of some unknowen lifeform. (yes, it's not so normal) a bit of poteins. They like it, but are not crazy about it.

3rd: I put all the algea from my man tank in there, which they like to nibble on and slowly eat.

thing is, I don't have lighting yet, its a new tank, so, might have an effect.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 17, 2012)

I only keep some RCS at the moment, but I only feed Fluval Shrimp granules. Hopefully in the next week or so I'm gonna get some high quality stuff for my upcoming 50 gallon shrimp tank.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I feed:

Borneowild, Mosura, Benbachi, Shiruka and more plus blanched veggies. And I switch between them all them time.


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

I feed a mix of all kind of pellet food but in my experience they love and thrive on the Hikari shrimp cuisine! To name the others its Color bits shrimp pellets discus pellets from new life spectrum and such.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm keeping RCS, and they get NLS Crustacian and zucchini. They go nuts over the zucchini!


----------



## BIG_Z (May 10, 2012)

At the moment Ebi-Dama & Borneowild foods as well as green mulberry leaves and blanched veggies. Oddly the mulberry leaves are received much better than any other foods I feed them.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Blanched zucchini and whatever the fish are eating.


----------



## cassiebug (Sep 16, 2012)

BIG_Z said:


> At the moment Ebi-Dama & Borneowild foods as well as green mulberry leaves and blanched veggies. Oddly the mulberry leaves are received much better than any other foods I feed them.


Mulberry leaves? Raw or blanched? I have mulberry trees but this is the first time I've heard of feeding them to the shrimp. I have rcs' and want to try this. Mine have been eating shrimp pellets, algae wafers and whatever food the guppies miss.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

- OSI shrimp pellets (they are composed of shrimp, but my shrimp and all my fish go nuts for them)
- Dennerle crustagran
- Blanched nettel leaves
- Catalpa leaves
- And they eat most live/frozen food I feed for the other fish, they especially seem to like live artemia


----------



## ianjones (May 15, 2012)

i have ghost shrimp and crystal blue shrimp in my tank. usually, the tank is stocked with sustainable cultures of california blackworms, but i messed the cultures up and destroyed them all. after not hand feeding the tank for 4 months, i had to go back to flake and pellet foods for a couple months. there is a small rocky section of the tank where the shrimps tend to live. when i was hand feeding the tank, i would usually wonder if i still had shrimp or not, and then id see a lone shrimp go across the tank and get all excited. recently, i got my worms back and dumped 3/4lb straight into the tank. within minutes, the shrimp came out of those rocks like a hive of wasps, some of them even pregnant with eggs. i must have around 50 shrimp, i figure. you could see worms in the mouths of the shrimp, as well as ones they had already eaten in their bellies. even now, a week later, they come out and chase each other around all the time and you can see them and the fish still plucking live worms from the substrate


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Zucchini, Kale, and Hikari shrimp pellets.


----------



## Ghost shrimp (Oct 27, 2012)

I feed my Shrimp/oto's Blanched Zucchini, API Algae waffers, API Shrimp pellets and just for my shrimp is Borneowild (Barley, Grow, Color,) 100% Bee pollen, Maple and Mulberry leaves.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

At the moment, Omega One regular flakes, algae flakes, and the occasional algae wafer. Also New Life Spectrum for small fish. These are the foods I was feeding the fish I was keeping, but it's just shrimp in my tank for the time being. I will be looking to feed more high quality stuff in the future.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

I feed BW(Borneo Wild) Spinach and Color. I also feed a hobbyists home made food and occasionally blanched spinach


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

occasionally they'll get some random flake or Fluval shrimp pellets, but usually alternate between zucchini, stinging nettle leaves, cucumber, and repashy gels. The repashy is a mix, 75% soilent green or super vegan (whichever I have more of at the time) and 25% shrimp souffle'.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Aquat said:


> Reply to this thread with what you feed your shrimp.


Only the best for my crew!!

http://www.allnaturalpetcare.com/Natural-Aquarium-Supplies-Fish-Food.html


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

As greenglow says "they seem to eat everything". I totally agree. 

If anyone wants to make their own food I made some recently that they seem to love. I took some carrots, spinach, and sweet potato (all organic) and steamed them. I then put them into a food processor where I added some oatmeal, some barley pellets, a little carrot juice to get the consistency right, and then some powdered agar. I then took this and spread it really thin on top of some wax paper and dried it in my oven at the lowest temperature it would go. After it was dry it was pretty hard so I just broke it into small pieces. They swarm over this stuff.

Forgot to add: This is all stuff I had on hand that I myself normally eat so it was super cheap too.


----------



## JawaSnack (Dec 6, 2010)

when I feed them on "purpose" I have some algae wafers that I break up into smaller pieces and drop in the tank for them, and every once in a great while I'll put a dried almond leaf in the tank for them to munch on (great vacation feeder for shrimp)


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

spinach, algae wafers and borneo barley.


----------



## greenglow (Nov 6, 2012)

i feed a mix of the followig ,flake food, formula two pellets, repashy, aglea waffers, blanched veggies ,froozen blood worms and brine shirmp.


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

I feed them borneo wild line. They do better with Grow and Spinach


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

i feed fluval shrimp granules... they love it


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am all organic, Blanched spinach, Kale, Pumpkin, barley, Carrot, and a german brand Omni pro shrimp food, hikari blood worms, earthworm powder, spirulina, bee pollen, and that is about it


----------

